

WavePayroll Launches in US - startupstella
http://wavepayroll.com/US/
WavePayroll just launched in the US. It's much cheaper and seems to have a simpler UI than existing (terrible) payroll solutions. What do you think?
======
loceng
Rebranding from WaveAccounting to WavePayroll? Not sure which I like better. I
wonder if it's a trademark issue causing the rename..

~~~
startupstella
we use wave accounting, and its a different product

